# Dermapen CPT Code



## jplouffe (Jul 21, 2014)

Our providers have purchased a Dermapen for acne scars skin resurfacing.  We are puzzled as to what CPT code to use.  Possibly the unlisted CPT code 17999?
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks:


----------



## Texascoder64 (Jul 21, 2014)

Acne scars are considered cosmetic, unless your provider can provide the medical necessity and you get it preauthorized by insurance. CPT 17999 is the only code I can think of to use


----------



## jplouffe (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks- Appreciate your quick response.


----------

